# My Gtr 34 "Yellow edition" Norway :-)



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello I am from Norway :thumbsup:
I am building Track/show car Gtr 34 V.spec 2

Total reabulild of engine:



















Garret GT 3071R bb:



















Ruud Racing


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks like an interesting project!!

Do you have any more pics of the car?

Sparks


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

List:

-Autronic Sm4 + Msd Ls1 Coils*6
-TOMEI 2800cc kit (TOMEI 8 counter crank shaft – 77.7 mm stroke)
-TOMEI 87.5 cooling channel piston + con rods
-R34 N1 24U block – gas flowed and ported +Filled With concrete 
-ATI crank pulley kit
-Pro cam camshafts IN-EX 294 with 11.2 mm lift
-TRUST oil pan kit Made for Drysump (Home Made)
-Petterson Dry Sump Kit+++ 4 stage
-Garret GT3071 R BB *2
-TOMEI Extreme stainless exhaust manifold
-HKS extension outlet pipe
-HKS actuator
-HKS special piping kit
-MACHINNA original air suction pipe
-NISMO surge tank
-TRUST racing blow off valve
-TRUST alloy pulley kit
-R34 N1 water pump
-MACHINNA oil catch tank
-NISMO engine oil filler cap
-ARC twin entry intercooler
-HKS intercooler piping kit
-HKS electric oil cooler
-ARC oil cooler
-CALSONIC Racing 3 core radiator
-NISMO high pressure radiator cap
-Carbon cooling panel
-SAMCO silicone hose kit
-Simens 1680cc injectors x6
-HKS fuel delivery line
-AEROMOTIVE fuel pressure regulator
-AEROMOTIVE fuel pump
-MACHINNA collector tank
-EARLS lines
-MACHINNA Titanium suction pipe + induction box + dual muffler + front pipe
-TEIN Circuit master Type RS adjustable suspension
-IKEYA FORMULA front upper link + lower arm kit + centre adjuster + tie rod ends + rear lower arms + traction adjuster rods + rear camber adjuster arm
-ATTAIN Hicas cancel rod
-NISMO stabilizer
-BILLION Power steering tank
-NISMO Titanium front tower bar
-HKS Titanium front lower arm bar
-HKS Titanium floor support bar (3 piece set)
-Full Safty roll cage
-MACCHINA 6 pot front brake system + 2 piece 355 mm front rotors
-R34 N1 BREMBO rear calipers + N1 size 322 mm rear rotors
-TOMEI master cylinder stopper
-MACCHINA original stainless brake lines-NISMO front brake cooling air guard
-ATS Triple carbon clutch
-ATS front carbon LSD
-EARLS stainless mesh clutch lines
-MACCHINA transmission blow-by catch tank
-TRUST front diff cover
-DEFI – BL link meter gauges x6
-DEFI Link display monitors x2
-PIVOT digital water temp gauge
-NISMO 320 km/h dash meter gauge
-NISMO Front bumper
-NISMO carbon bonnet
-Carbon aero canards
-GANADOR aero mirrors
-NISMO front and side clear lens
-NISMO rear under body aero parts + side skirts
-MINES carbon trunk spoiler
-NISMO carbon pillar panel
-ABFLUG rear wing stay
-NISMO GT-LM4 18” alloy wheels 10.5J +15
-ADVAN Neova Tyres 265-35-18
-Fuel = Etanol E 85

-My goal is 1150bhp


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what is the black thing in this pic??


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

That is the Peterson Drysump pump for the oil and the other pump above
is the fuel pump


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ruudracing said:


> That is the Peterson Drysump pump for the oil and the other pump above
> is the fuel pump



Where about have you placed the oil tank, inside engine bay or in the car?

Looks awesome mate



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

The oiltank is in the trunk of the car (20l)


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

wow that thing looks lovely!!!

really nice bulid going on there


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Nooo, why did you paint the Nismo titanium tower bar black!?


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

GouldyGTR said:


> wow that thing looks lovely!!!
> 
> really nice bulid going on there


Thanks :wavey:


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

DarkChild said:


> Nooo, why did you paint the Nismo titanium tower bar black!?


Looks better ....


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

That is very very nice! You guys dont do it by half do you!


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Mel HKS said:


> That is very very nice! You guys dont do it by half do you!


Thaks , we will do our best


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

I am ordering my new gearbox from PPG in Australia
Its a 6 Speed DogBox


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

The spec is awesome. Fantastic.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice. Yellow is good.


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Smokey 1 said:


> Where about have you placed the oil tank, inside engine bay or in the car?
> 
> Looks awesome mate
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Very nice. Yellow is good.



Thanks ,very happy with yellow


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

soon ready to race ....


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

looks awesome mate good job :thumbsup: got pics of the full car ?


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have some good track days this summer ?
we were thinking obout taking a trip to england this summer opcorn:


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

UK Trackdays - Car and Bike Track Days at Racing Circuits across the World

There is some on this have a look see if they is anything I want to do one of them drift days


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Even better have a look at the events section, I'm sure there are some GTR member trackdays too.


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Even better have a look at the events section, I'm sure there are some GTR member trackdays too.




How are the ruls ?

-DB?
-Licens Plate?
-Have you seen the driving from Gatebil in Norway ? 
-Is mix driving like race and powerdrifting at the same Time ?

My car has only Racelicence :banned:


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Think some need to be road legal a race licence may be ok do the uk time attack Dave Wilkins on the site may now more he did time attack and other stuff I think


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ruudracing said:


> How are the ruls ?
> 
> -DB?
> -Licens Plate?
> ...


Car doesn't need to be roadlegal to go on most trackdays, certainly not for something like bookatrack days (Loading...). But that's not racing! Racing is a whole different ballgame - and depends on the series regulations. The Time Attack series here might be more in your league, but I have a feeling cars have to be road legal for that.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Name it 'Bumblebee'


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ruudracing said:


> List:
> 
> -My goal is 1150bhp


:thumbsup:

More pics I say.. Monstrous R34 GTR..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Very mean GTR, saw it at the Gatebil show a couple of weeks ago, looked very Time Attack'ish! :thumbsup:

I agree on the strut brace comment tough, shame you painted It black, Titanium never look wrong and that's a very very rare Nismo part, but none the less, it's your car and your personal choice what to do with it! 

Looking forward too see how it performs on track this summer, are you going to run the Time attack series?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome build!!!!

Any idea what the flow rate is on the wicked fuel pump?

Interesting to see you got those turbo's in a low mount position. I always thought 2835's were the biggets you could get down there... Learn something new every day!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing build, never seen anything quite like it - superb job.


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

JonR32GTR said:


> Very mean GTR, saw it at the Gatebil show a couple of weeks ago, looked very Time Attack'ish! :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree on the strut brace comment tough, shame you painted It black, Titanium never look wrong and that's a very very rare Nismo part, but none the less, it's your car and your personal choice what to do with it!
> 
> Looking forward too see how it performs on track this summer, are you going to run the Time attack series?


With the coloure that i have it dident look god ,but i agree titanium looks good.
Iam hoping to have fun this season and i was hoping to try the car in the time attack serie also


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Awsome build!!!!
> 
> Any idea what the flow rate is on the wicked fuel pump?
> 
> Interesting to see you got those turbo's in a low mount position. I always thought 2835's were the biggets you could get down there... Learn something new every day!



Thanks !

This turboes is spesial built from GIK-turbo: Din leverandør av turbo so it is not orginal 
they deliver 500-540bhp each at 98 okt ,but i use etanol 85 so i will give me 15% extra :thumbsup:

The flow on the fuelpump is for 2500 bhp


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

murano3 said:


> Amazing build, never seen anything quite like it - superb job.




Thanks


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

bad mobile picture...


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

What an awsome R34 GT-R!


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Bolle said:


> What an awsome R34 GT-R!


Takk så mykke 

Thanks mate 

I have a few things to do before we go dyno, I hope we have some numbers 

with in a month


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

More pics! that is so badass!


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Ruudracing said:


> Takk så mykke
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> ...


Something tells me that gatebil will have some really tuned GT-R's this year 

Min med


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

one of the best yellow 34 i have ever seen. 

Thanks


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup:


For race i use Yokohama slicks and ultralight
atec 2 with black an yellow pin stripe










We also ned to corner weighting the car befor use ,
I also bought this 
Skylab Torque Split Controller to try this out 
Any experience whith this ????


My other two "race" cars
silvia s 15 :Orginal Kamaza Auto d1 spec + styling 
Bmw GTRR: This car is hand made  One of a kind


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

look, 3 cars is just silly, can you lend me the s15, too help you out 

you should do a roadtrip too the uk, its a long drive, but what a great road trip.

i may be up in norway in the spring and summer, in my truck, touring with bands, i'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

no problem... drop by a event here i Norway and I give you a real viking drift :thumbsup:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

ha,ha, will do mate. i won't know till may if i've got the job, but if i do, i'll probably be visiting oslo, and bergen.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice car! Love that dry sump setup. Nice to see something different here.. Dont have resources to come gatebil this summer but do you have plans to go japmeet? (Mantorp, sweden)


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> Very nice car! Love that dry sump setup. Nice to see something different here.. Dont have resources to come gatebil this summer but do you have plans to go japmeet? (Mantorp, sweden)



We were thinking obout going to japmeet i mantorp this year ,that trak is wery fun to drive also :thumbsup


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

My next move i to have:

-Carbon doors
-Lexan windows
-Carbon fenders
-Carbon trunk


Where to buy lexan kit windows for GTR 34??

Thanks


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Will the front fenders and doors be painted or all yellow?


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

scby rex said:


> Will the front fenders and doors be painted or all yellow?



If its good finich I will let them be in carbon  I think.....


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Ruudracing said:


> We were thinking obout going to japmeet i mantorp this year ,that trak is wery fun to drive also :thumbsup


I hope to get my own car ready before japmeet  I want to see your car on track


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> I hope to get my own car ready before japmeet  I want to see your car on track


I hope to see you to..maby we can race :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Ruud,

Great built you have there! Awesome!

The only thing i don't understand is why do you use the trust extended sump on the petterson drysump system??

Cheers mate,
Kev


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Kevingo said:


> Hi Ruud,
> 
> Great built you have there! Awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks 

The trust extended sump system was allready on the car when I bought it ..

I am using it becuase its difficult rebulding the hole thing with the front diff on,but it looks different outside than insidebig modificiations inside


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Ruudracing said:


> I hope to see you to..maby we can race :thumbsup:



I am planning to get 800hp ~crank. I dont have change :chairshot


----------



## Staichey (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing car!! :thumbsup:

Are you the same Ruud racing that built a big power sapphire cosworth a few years ago? 

:clap:

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Staichey said:


> Amazing car!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you the same Ruud racing that built a big power sapphire cosworth a few years ago?
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Yes Iam that man 

www.ruudracing.no


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome car,unbelievable spec:thumbsup:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

I absolutely love this car, it's just stunning!

Are those massive conards on the front bumper?


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

Joeingo said:


> I absolutely love this car, it's just stunning!
> 
> Are those massive conards on the front bumper?



Yes this masive carbon conards:thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Ruudracing said:


> Yes this masive carbon conards:thumbsup:


Yep. They're made by Garage Defend. The canards are called Stingray.









Just pure murder :thumbsup:

You got really nice car there, this came from Global-Auto -right?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi
everyone 

Since the add came up from the last replyer on this thread I just cant keep my silence anymore!!

I was the one helping Ruudracing to get his hands on this car. As it says in this add it was a Global Auto car, with Macchina as the main builder. The thing was that I saw this car for sale a while back and got the complete spec list for it, but it was sold before I could by it.

The car came up for sale only a few months later with the same add, as shown here.
I contacted Ruudracing, and my agent in Tokyo. Got the go ahead from Ruud, and got confirmation from my agent that it was the same car with only 8000km on the odo. So we bought the car.

3 months later the car arrived in Norway, and from here everything went sour..

The car we took out of the container was not the same car as the one in the pictures given us by Global Auto. It was still a Macchina car, still yellow but thats about it.. The odo was 106500km, the spec list was good, but not with all the parts from the speclist Global Auto gave us!!!

The day after the car arrived we went on the dyno with it to reset the ECU to Norwegian condisions. The car had then had a complete service first. After just 1 hour on the dyno, 1 pull rest idling the engine gave up...

We took it apart and found the problem was a oilnosle for the under piston lub that was missing, making the piston and conrodbearing go...
The engine had a lot of evidence of extremly hard use inside when we took it apart. We have ended up with a new top end and a new block, with everything changed just to have the same engine that the car was suposed
to come with...

At this point I contacted GLOBAL AUTO, to have a refund or at least some parts sent up from them.. I was told that yes, its not the same car as in the pictures, but its sistercar. And that didnt matter for them couse the car we had gotten was the same specwise and all.. So we had got the car we had payed them for..

Ermmmmm... NO!! 

I will make a complete thread on this with all emails from Global Auto so you can see the kind of BAD service they provide. Mind you I have bought several other cars from them aswell, and never had any truble.. This is one thing that really gets me going, since we actually have all the evidence we need to prove that they sent us a different car, and they keep denying their involvment.

They say they have sent us what we payed for...........

They dont even reply to my emails anymore........

So, dont be fooled!! GLOBAL AUTO are NOT the shop they would like us to belive!!!!!!


----------



## Ruudracing (Mar 18, 2009)

RaceBreedImport said:


> Hi
> everyone
> 
> Since the add came up from the last replyer on this thread I just cant keep my silence anymore!!
> ...


We were hoping to come to a agrement with global :blahblah::chairshot....but it dont look good !

But the hole car is now i perfect condition and we are going to dyno 9/3-09 .
I will try to make a smal movie ...:thumbsup: 
And my new PPG gearbox i 2 weeks away iiiiiiiiha:clap:
Have a happy easter


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

were you guys at the Nurburgring this weekend? Pretty sure i spotted a yellow 34 on the webcam



mook


----------

